# No Fives Today



## flyingdingo (Feb 5, 2015)

I purposely didn't give any fives to riders today. Four is my top score unless they tip. No destination entered, drop another point. Stinky, drop another. Call me with stupid comments, cancel. Tell me you're in a hurry, cancel. Rude to me, get out.

I have learned the hard lesson to wait a few seconds to get a flavor of the trip before beginning the trip.

I've also learned that some pax purposely don't put in the destination because they know they won't get picked up if we knew which neighborhood they want to be taken to. From now on, my rule is I ask for your destination, and if you won't give me a final destination, you can get out of my car.


----------



## uber_sea (Jan 9, 2015)

Great job. looks like you are learning everyday On how to adapt to uber tactics.


----------



## Lidman (Nov 13, 2014)

Good thinking. Some pax changed the destination while their in the car. Granted this rarely happens, but I"ve had ones who have changed their destinations to a much closer dropoff greatly reducing the fare. To fair, it's most like unintentional as their plans might have changed but it still annoying.


----------



## Lou W (Oct 26, 2014)

I used to play that. Now everyone gets a five. I make sure they see it when I give it. Pax ratings are bs, I don't know why they bother.


----------



## UberxD (Aug 4, 2014)

flyingdingo said:


> I purposely didn't give any fives to riders today. Four is my top score unless they tip. No destination entered, drop another point. Stinky, drop another. Call me with stupid comments, cancel. Tell me you're in a hurry, cancel. Rude to me, get out.
> 
> I have learned the hard lesson to wait a few seconds to get a flavor of the trip before beginning the trip.
> 
> I've also learned that some pax purposely don't put in the destination because they know they won't get picked up if we knew which neighborhood they want to be taken to. From now on, my rule is I ask for your destination, and if you won't give me a final destination, you can get out of my car.


I liked everything you said until the last sentence. I urge you to change your mind about the final destination part.


----------



## Uber-Doober (Dec 16, 2014)

UberxD said:


> I liked everything you said until the last sentence. I urge you to change your mind about the final destination part.


^^^
Final Destination? 
Wasn't that a series of movies?


----------



## Denouber (Jan 9, 2015)

flyingdingo said:


> I purposely didn't give any fives to riders today. Four is my top score unless they tip. No destination entered, drop another point. Stinky, drop another. Call me with stupid comments, cancel. Tell me you're in a hurry, cancel. Rude to me, get out.
> 
> I have learned the hard lesson to wait a few seconds to get a flavor of the trip before beginning the trip.
> 
> I've also learned that some pax purposely don't put in the destination because they know they won't get picked up if we knew which neighborhood they want to be taken to. From now on, my rule is I ask for your destination, and if you won't give me a final destination, you can get out of my car.


Bingo Dingo you got it! Too many cancelation will flag you and Uber will deactivate you !be careful with that.


----------

